# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Επιλογη programmer

## dbsjro

Καλησπερα σ ολους

Θελω ενα καινουργιο USB PIC PROGRAMMER
Εχω βρει μερικους
*1. iCA01 USB Microchip PIC Programmer Set (ICSP & Adapter)*

*2. USB PIC programmer for Microchip 12F629 40pin ZIF*

3. Ιδιοκατασκευη ή καποιον αλλο

Ποιον προτεινετε? 
Αν με πειτε ιδιοκατασκευη μονο δοκιμασμενη :Smile: 

A!ξεχασα αν υποστηριζει κ ICD ακομη καλυτερα
Αν προτεινετε καποιον αλλο υποψιν max budget ~50€

----------


## Thanos10

Παρε απο εδω http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...dex&cPath=3_14 εναν ετοιμο και usb και καθαρισες.
Και εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46441 ο προγραμματισμος. 
Συνημμένα Thumbnails

----------


## dbsjro

Θανο εσυ αυτον χρησιμοποιεις στο video σε περιπτωση που χρειαστω βοηθεια γιατι usb δν εχω ξαναδουλεψει

Επισης ξερεις ποσο βγαινει τελικη τιμη κ σε ποσο καιρο θα ερθουν?

Thnx

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι αυτον παρε τηλεφωνο να τους ρωτησεις αν εχουν.
Βοηθεια οση θες ειναι πολυ απλο στον προγραμματισμο των PIC ειδες το βιντεο.

----------


## moutoulos

Έχω την εντύπωση Θανάση οτι η επιλογή 2 που έχεις βάλει, είναι αυτός που 
προτείνει ο Θάνος.

Καλά δεν τα λέω ή κάπου κάνω λάθος ?

----------


## dbsjro

Και γω αυτην την εντυπωση εχω απ την φωτογραφια τουλαχιστον

Θα επιστεψω στο θεμα δρυμήτερος προς το παρον κατι ψηνω με την βοηθεια
των Radiometer και frix199

Γιατι στη συναντηση ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ( :Tongue2: ) μου εδωσαν κατι ιδεες  :Biggrin:

----------


## dalai

βρηκες ιδιοκατασκευη για usb programmer? με ενδιαφερει γιατι αλλαζω PC και δεν θα εχω πλεον παραλληλη  :frown:

----------


## dbsjro

Στον δρομο ειναι φιλαρακι. Αυτο που προτεινε ο Thanos10
Πηρα 2 και για εναν γνωστο μου
Απο βδομαδα βδομαδα θα το εχω. Αν θες κερναω καφε να ριξεις ενα βλεφαρο και να σε δωσω ενα προγραμματακι που σε χρωσταω :Wink:

----------


## antonis_x

Εμένα μου ήρθε τη Δευτέρα ο συγκεκριμένος programmer που πρότεινε ο Thanos10, είναι πανεύκολος και πάρα πολύ καλος.

----------


## aeonios

Πήρα σήμερα στο easytechnology να ζητήσω αν έχουν τον usb programmer και είπαν πως δεν είχαν αλλά πως μπορείς να το παραγγείλεις. Επίσης στο Φανό είχαν έναν αλλά ήταν πολύ ακριβότερος σχεδόν διπλή τιμή και δεν είχε usb σύνδεση αλλά rs-232.

Οποιος φίλος ενδιαφέρεται για το μοντέλο usb θα φέρουν μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα.

----------


## dbsjro

Πηρα τα τελευταια :Tongue2:

----------


## antonis_x

Κι εγώ το προτελευταίο μάλλον. :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:

----------


## aeonios

:frown: ((((((   :Lol:

----------


## Zak

πηρα και εγω τον usb programmer

----------


## Thanos10

Πολυ καλος ετσι παιδια εμενα μου ελυσε τα χερια απο κατι αλλα που ειχα 
το εχω πακετο και με το λαπτοπ μια χαρα.

----------


## shoco

το pickit 2 που ειναι σχεδον 50ευρω γιατι δεν το προτιματε?

----------


## dbsjro

Παιδια μολις το πηρα στα χερια μου
Θα σας πω εντυπωσεις εν καιρο  :Smile: 

Εγω το pickit το βρηκα 70 αυτο μολις 30
Κ εφοσον χρησιμοποιω simulation δν μου χρειαζεται -αυτη τη στιγμη τουλαχιστον- το ICD η οπως το λενε στην ΑΤΜΕL

----------


## shoco

εγω το πηρα απο τη radel 46euro

----------


## dbsjro

Eσυ ομως αργησες να μιλησεις κ γω ηδη τους εχω παραλαβει :Lol:   :Tongue2: 
Περαν της πλακας αυτος ειναι πολυ καλος για τα λεφτα του γιατι να 
δωσω παραπανω?

Θανο που εισαι? :Smile:  Εχω 2 ερωτησεις
1. Εγω τις fuses τις δηλωνω στο προγραμμα, ο programmer ομως ποιες "σεταρει"? Τις δικες μου η αυτες απο το USBPICProg ?
2. Εφοσον το συνδεω USB, το σωστο δν ειναι να το κανω κ αποσυνδεση? (Ενημερωτικα δν εμφανιζεται στη λιστα για αποσυνδεση)

Υ.Γ. 
Τον δοκιμασα κ οντως ειναι πολυ ευκολος

----------


## aeonios

Xεχε πήρα και εγώ τελικά.Φυσέκι διαβάζει με ένα 16f628a που δοκίμασα....

Από ότι είδα γίνεται embed στο mplab μέσω της δικής του εφαρμογής usb pic prg όμως δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να το δει η mikrobasic γιατί φαίνεται να μην έχει wdm driver  :frown: 

Mήπως κάποιος έχει κάτι να προτείνει γιαυτό;

----------


## dbsjro

> Xεχε πήρα και εγώ τελικά.Φυσέκι διαβάζει με ένα 16f628a που δοκίμασα....
> 
> Από ότι είδα γίνεται embed στο mplab μέσω της δικής του εφαρμογής usb pic prg όμως δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να το δει η mikrobasic γιατί φαίνεται να μην έχει wdm driver 
> 
> Mήπως κάποιος έχει κάτι να προτείνει γιαυτό;



Επειδη δουλευω ccs c και δν ξερω, γιατι ο compiler να δει τον programmer?

----------


## aeonios

Κοίτα, δεν είναι ο compiler που εννοώ αλλά το ide της microbasic pro, αν πας στα εργαλεία έχει μια επιλογή την mE programmer. 

Αυτή η επιλογή ανοίγει το πρόγραμμα picflash όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα.



Εκεί είναι η απορία μου. Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με την mikrobasic ούτε και εγώ γιαυτό και ρωτάω!Κατέβασα το πρόγραμμα για να δουλέψω λίγο το περιβάλλον της γιατί μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## nikknikk4

και για όσους μένουν στα βόρεια

http://www.ebw.gr/store/ProductView.aspx?productid=5439

----------


## dalai

αυριο παρασκευη θα παραγκειλω διαφορα απο το easytechnology.gr . Αν καποιος μενει κεντρο θεσσαλονικης και θελει και αυτος προγραμματιστη (η κατι αλλο) ,ας μου στειλει π.μ.  για να γλιτωσει  τα εξοδα αποστολης.
Μονο απο κεντρο ομως παιδια γιατι μετα θα ψαχνομαστε...

----------


## El_Kei

Mόλις έκανα την παραγγελεία κι εγώ..  :Wink: 
Για να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε.. :Ρ

----------


## dal_kos

Παιδιά ψάχνω ένα προγραμματιστή USB για να αρχίσω με τους PIC, καθώς έχω λαπτοπ και δεν προσφέρεται κάποια άλλη θύρα. Βρήκα το παρακάτω στο ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/40-ZIF-USB-Inter...item4cebbcda9a
θα ήθελα σαν πιο σχετικοί να μου πείτε αν καλύπτει αρκετούς μΕ, για γενικές εφαρμογές.  :Smile:  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Thanos10

Δες εδω http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...arjl5pinio9867

----------


## dal_kos

Το έχω δει αλλά έχει τη διπλάσια τιμή.. Γι αυτό κοίταξα αυτό του ebay, αλλιώς θα προτιμούσα να το πάρω από Ελλάδα..

----------


## El_Kei

Το συγκεκριμένο το έχουν αρκετοί από εδώ, οπότε αν τύχει να έχεις πρόβλημα σε κάτι θα βρείς βοήθεια πιο εύκολα..  :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

> Το έχω δει αλλά έχει τη διπλάσια τιμή.. Γι αυτό κοίταξα αυτό του ebay, αλλιώς θα προτιμούσα να το πάρω από Ελλάδα..



10ε είναι η διαφορά, του ebay έχει 19ε, και αυτό που επισύναψε ο Θάνος
29ε. Άσε που του ebay μπορεί να μην κάνει αυτά που υπόσχεται ...  :Wink: .

Δεν αξίζει για αυτή τη διαφορά ...

----------


## klik

do it yourself
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47606 :Drool:

----------


## nikknikk4

Καλο το doityourself αλλα καποιες φορες δεν συμφερει

Παιρνεις βεβαια την χαρα της κατασκευης .(σημαντικό)

Έτσι για την ιστορία κοιτάξτε πόσο κάνει μόνο το 40-pin Zif Socket (η φτηνή 20 ευρω )


http://gr.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=retrieveTfg&Ne=4294  959538&Ntt=zif+socket&Nr=AND%28avl%3agr%2csearchDi  scon_gr%3aN%29&Ntk=I18NAll&Ntx=mode%2bmatchallpart  ial&N=4294955727+4294912062&Ns=stockPolicy_gr%7c1%  7c%7cnew_gr%7c1&Nty=1&binCount=29&multiselectParam  =4294955727&selectAttribute=40#breadCrumb

επίσης μετά από μια γρήγορη σύγκριση των δυο

http://cgi.ebay.com/40-ZIF-USB-Inter...item4cebbcda9a


http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...arjl5pinio9867



αυτός που είναι από www.easytechnology.gr προγραμματίζει περσότερους .pic 18fxxx


.

----------


## klik

> Έτσι για την ιστορία κοιτάξτε πόσο κάνει μόνο το 40-pin Zif Socket (η φτηνή 20 ευρω )



5$ απο εδώ http://www.mikroe.com/en/tools/components/

ΥΓ. Δεν ξέρω τι τους έπιασε, γιατί στα modules/εξαρτήματα τις βαράνε τις τιμές στο site αυτό

----------

